# VHS expo



## Reptiles4me (Dec 31, 2012)

Just wondering who is going to the VHS expo and/or who is having a store there?, I'm asking out of curiosity. In case your wondering I'm going. I went last year as well. Can't wait.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 31, 2012)

Me, as you know  although I'm not having a store


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll be going


----------



## sharky (Dec 31, 2012)

I won't  My plan failed  Looks like I won't be going to visit my Uncle in Melbourne :lol:


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, will definitely be going. Just added a Water Python to our zoo (yes, occasionally I do wonder what is wrong with me) so no doubt will be needing even MORE snake supplies.....:facepalm:. On the bright side, the water python sounds gorgeous and we're going out to meet her on Wednesday *happy dance*.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 31, 2012)

Last time I spent nearly $100 there so not that much but my mum spent nearly $300 on food. I love it there everything is so cheap.


----------



## Chicken (Dec 31, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Last time I spent nearly $100 there so not that much but my mum spent nearly $300 on food. I love it there everything is so cheap.


300 bucks on food doesn't sound 'so cheap' to me. Should be a good expo, i will be going.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 31, 2012)

It was pretty cheap because we bought a lot probably 2 months worth in food for each animal.


----------



## PieBald (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you buy reptiles there?


----------



## Stimm (Dec 31, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Yes, will definitely be going. Just added a Water Python to our zoo (yes, occasionally I do wonder what is wrong with me) so no doubt will be needing even MORE snake supplies.....:facepalm:. On the bright side, the water python sounds gorgeous and we're going out to meet her on Wednesday *happy dance*.



I call your two new additions and raise you one Xeaal.  But not getting mine yet. 

Oh, and yes, I'll be going to the expo, had plans to go last year but didn't eventuate.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 31, 2012)

python_rep said:


> Can you buy reptiles there?


Yes, you can.


----------



## PieBald (Dec 31, 2012)

SAHD101 said:


> Yes, you can.



That sucks cause you cant in QLD


----------



## Eamon (Dec 31, 2012)

python_rep said:


> That sucks cause you cant in QLD


Oh, I always thought you could...


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 31, 2012)

VHS stands for Victorian Herpetology Society meaning its not in QLD.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 31, 2012)

i'm going and i'll b armed with a war chest to spend!!!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to have $500 to spend this year. Could spend more but I don't want to.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 1, 2013)

1 day a yr I spend on me usually it's my kids.......... + wife lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFox (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going. It will be my first time at one of the expos. Looking forward to seeing some awesome reptiles, even if they are strictly look and don't buy.  I do have some money saved up to bring home some supplies for my two at home though.


----------



## chris_brown (Jan 1, 2013)

i might head down too for a bit  will be my first expo


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 1, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I'm going. It will be my first time at one of the expos. Looking forward to seeing some awesome reptiles, even if they are strictly look and don't buy.  I do have some money saved up to bring home some supplies for my two at home though.



really you can't buy reptiles at the VHS expo this year? Because I handled and bought reptiles last year.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 1, 2013)

He meant he is not actually allowed to spend money on reptiles, not that you can't buy reptiles there.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll drag my old self along


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going just look for the guy with more piercings than usual.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll be tagging along...


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 1, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> He meant he is not actually allowed to spend money on reptiles, not that you can't buy reptiles there.




Are you actually going, Monitor_Keeper?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 1, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> Are you actually going, Monitor_Keeper?


 Nah I wish, I am located near Sydney so will be going to the four expos in NSW.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 1, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> really you can't buy reptiles at the VHS expo this year? Because I handled and bought reptiles last year.



I plan on looking and possibly handling but I have put a self imposed ban on myself. I don't have any room for quarantine in my flat at the moment.


----------



## disintegratus (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm sooo super excited about it
I was going to be saving, but a little birdy told me that my parents got a huge tax return because of our joint property, so they're giving my sister and I $3000 each. Also, we'll be moving probably around April, so I've told my sister I'm getting whatever I damn well want to, and she can suck it up for a couple of months because I'm not waiting another year


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 1, 2013)

You can all count yourselves lucky. SA don't have any reptile expos  
At least my bank balance won't suffer !


----------



## stimigex (Jan 1, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I plan on looking and possibly handling but I have put a self imposed ban on myself. I don't have any room for quarantine in my flat at the moment.


Looking is fine but dont handle, We never let any reptiles we have for sale be molested by anyone! You mention quarantine in your post, applying it to any expo in regards to playing with snakes from various sellers should also apply!

Expos are great things BUT there should NOT be any handling of stock by anyone other than the owners of such critters!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 1, 2013)

stimigex said:


> Looking is fine but dont handle, We never let any reptiles we have for sale be molested by anyone! You mention quarantine in your post, applying it to any expo in regards to playing with snakes from various sellers should also apply!
> 
> Expos are great things BUT there should NOT be any handling of stock by anyone other than the owners of such critters!



you know what that is a very fair comment. Totally changed my mind n handling reps this year.


----------



## redline (Jan 1, 2013)

I am also going I hope it will be better then last year just saying  Who would like to meet up for a beer or 2 after?


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry I'm 13 hahaha.
It is expected to be twice as big and twice as impressive as last year. I must agree with you I'm also hopping it will be better even though there was nothing wrong with it last year.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 1, 2013)

stimigex said:


> Looking is fine but dont handle, We never let any reptiles we have for sale be molested by anyone! You mention quarantine in your post, applying it to any expo in regards to playing with snakes from various sellers should also apply!
> 
> Expos are great things BUT there should NOT be any handling of stock by anyone other than the owners of such critters!



I had heard a few people saying they had handled reptiles at the expos. I was curious about it and thought it would be a good way to weed out sellers. I am just beginning a first hand experience of carry out quarantine, as I brought home a new hatchy a few weeks ago.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 1, 2013)

I did last year but stimigex changed my mind on doing so this year. Besides that last year I got a bite from a jungle python.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 1, 2013)

I am flying over....Missed the last 3, but already got tickets booked and paid for. Catching up with a few friends again. Won't be bringing any Tassie specimens over though.


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll be there, and I'm not hard to pick out of a crowd with the big piercings and tattoos, if you see me say hi, I might just be nice to people


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

Hahaha. Hey do they except Visa cards at the expo? Because if they do I might send a bit more then $500 there.


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> Hahaha. Hey do they except Visa cards at the expo? Because if they do I might send a bit more then $500 there.



Lucky guy ! When I was 13 I doubt I even knew what a Visa was, & here you are with one at your disposal.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeh I got a prepaid Visa card with $150 on it from my brother and his wife for Christmas.


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 2, 2013)

SAHD101 said:


> Yes, you can.




Oh God help me have strength.....

- - - Updated - - -



Reptiles4me said:


> Hahaha. Hey do they except Visa cards at the expo? Because if they do I might send a bit more then $500 there.



Your parents let you have a VISA card with over $500 on it? Do you think they would adopt me?


----------



## Eamon (Jan 2, 2013)

There was an adult lace monitor on the floor at the expo and it tried to grab my ankle a few times. :shock: Yeah, I also think it will be bigger this year (the monitor and the expo )


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

Hahaha. A kid last year bumped a box on the floor and a python come out and tried to bite me several times. I don't blame the snake I blame the kid.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 2, 2013)

SAHD101 said:


> There was an adult lace monitor on the floor at the expo and it tried to grab my ankle a few times. :shock: Yeah, I also think it will be bigger this year (the monitor and the expo )


That poor monitor was so stressed out. They were a couple of stalls down from me and the monitor had a go at it's owner at one stage. They dragged the poor thing around everywhere all day, lucky nobody got hurt as it was not in the best of moods by the end of the day.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I wouldn't be either if someone did that to me. Irresponsible owners, not cool.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey we are starting to get off topic so could we please get back on track?


----------



## sharky (Jan 2, 2013)

Awww, poor SAHD101 and poorlacie....owners like that don't deserve reptiles. Put a deposite on the reptile, go back later, pay the rest then take him home!!!!!
Reptiles4me, how old was that kid??? where were his parents?...poor python. 


I'm still voting for an expo to happen in SA....


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

The kid looked like he was 5 and his parents were buying something next door. The owner was with a customer so he did not see that the boy had bumped the snake off the table and onto the floor until the snake was on the lose a few seconds after the boy had bumped the box and had a few snaps at me.


----------



## sharky (Jan 2, 2013)

Jee, not too responsible are they? Should be at least holding the kid's hand oe somethiong.

What snake was it? Did it bite you or just snap?


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

Just had a snap x3 at me. I think it was a darwin python, such a lovely snake should not have to go through that much stress. I asked before and I'll ask again does anyone know if the stores at the VHS expo except VISA cards? It is really bugging me.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 2, 2013)

It will depend on the individual stall holders. Some may accept visa others may not


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok. That's good and bad. Thanks


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it was cash only last year. There is an ATM at the shopping centre nearby.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

You can't take money from a VISA card ,apparently, and I can't access my bank account at this stage ,again apparently. I still might end up spending more then $500 if I still can use my VISA card wether its at all stores or not.

- - - Updated - - -

So is anyone else coming? My mum and I will most likely bring the rest of the family along this year.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 5, 2013)

Last time I spoke with DSE they told me no permits had been issued yet for the expo, can this please be clarified?


----------

